# 50mm f/1.8 vs 35mm f/1.8



## mei428 (May 15, 2011)

Okay I'm debating if I should get the nikon 35mm f/1.8 and sell my nikon 50mm f/1.8. I have a Nikon D3000 so I can't auto focus with the 50mm and I can auto focus with 35mm. The 35mm is currently on sale for $170 including tax. Should I do it? What will be the downside to getting the 35mm?? Advice please


----------



## MWG (May 15, 2011)

Since your shooting with a crop-cam I would go with the 35mm, it ends up being a 50mm basically.


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, snag the 35mm/1.8 G series now...and then pick up the 50/1.8 G series when it becomes available. Then you'll have two new,modern,lightweight G-series primes.


----------



## mei428 (May 15, 2011)

I already have the 50mm. I must sell it if I buy the 35mm. You would advice me to buy the 50mm even though it has to be manually focused?


----------



## adversus (May 15, 2011)

Get the 35mm.  As MWG said, the 35mm will be roughly a 50mm effective focal length on your D3000.  I own the 35mm 1.8 and it's my favorite lens.


----------



## mei428 (May 15, 2011)

Okay! Thank you everyone :] I know what to do now!


----------



## Dao (May 16, 2011)

First., there is a new AF-S 50mm lens coming soon which can autofocus in your camera.
2nd, 35mm lens is not a replacement for a 50mm lens.  If you need a 50mm lens, you need a 50mm lens.  

For the 50mm lens you have now, besides the AF issue, do you have any other problem with it?  Did you often run into situation that you said "Man! I wish I have a wider lens now" when you were using the 50mm lens?

You know, if I am driving a 7 passengers minivan, I will not go buy the 5 passengers car because it is cheaper and everybody told me I need one.  Unless, I really do not need a minivan.

Do you have a kit lens so that you can compare the 2 focal lengths?


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, snag the 35mm/1.8 G series now...and then pick up the 50/1.8 G series when it becomes available. Then you'll have two new,modern,lightweight G-series primes.


 


mei428 said:


> I already have the 50mm. I must sell it if I buy the 35mm. You would advice me to buy the 50mm even though it has to be manually focused?


You have the AF 50 mm f/1.8*D*.
Derrel is refering to the new AF-*S* 50 mm f/1.8*G* a diiferent lens from what you now have.


----------



## Ginu (May 16, 2011)

I would say go for the 35mm lens which will be an effective 52.5mm on a crop camera.

A 50mm lens on a crop camera is nice but telephoto; the 35mm will auto focus on your camera meanwhile the 50mm 1.8 does not so I really think you will gain a lot more out of the 35mm. I got the 50mm 1.8 and love it but currently im looking for a fast wide zoom lens or a 35mm 1.8... haven't decided which way to go.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2011)

Be careful. The 35 mm has some CA (Chromatic Aberration) problems and at f/1.8 will have extremely shallow DOF (even shallower than the 50 mm you have) making it difficult to get everything in focus you want to be in focus, even though the 35 mm can AF.


----------



## Ginu (May 16, 2011)

KmH has a point. I forgot to mention about the extremely shallow DOF, its nice but sometimes can be a pain...

Often I find a lot of pictures are useless as only certain parts/areas are in focus which annoys me.


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2011)

If you photograph people you'll have to be careful doing close ups too, because the 35 mm will distort peoples faces.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 16, 2011)

For $170 you could sell your d3000 and upgrade to a d200. That way you could af with your 50mm lens, and you'd also have a much better body.


----------



## dudulorenz (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry about this revival, but i thought that this is better than creating another topic if the forum already have one.Like the OP, im not sure what lens it's the best choice for me.I was almost certain of going for a 35mm but now im worried about the CA that KmH talked about50mm have less CA than 35mm?Thanks.


----------



## sroc3 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the 35mm 1.8G and its been working great for me thus far.  My camera is the D5100, But I did use it a lot on my D3100.  It works great in low light too.  here's a shot I took recently (on the D3100) before I exchanged it:





Aberrations are there, but minor.  Auto-focus feature is SO important to me since its the kind of lens I use as a prime.  I'm not a pro at handling the camera, but if you have a steady enough hand well hey, more power to ya 

HOWEVER, as of this post the 50mm 1.8G came out and CAN auto-focus.  "DERREL" is right and having these 2 great primes are awesome.  My next purchase will be a 50mm 1.4G.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> Be careful. The 35 mm has some CA (Chromatic Aberration) problems and at f/1.8 will have extremely shallow DOF (even shallower than the 50 mm you have) making it difficult to get everything in focus you want to be in focus, even though the 35 mm can AF.



I thought longer focal lengths decreased the depth of field, while wider lenses will increase the depth of field (with the same aperture and other settings)....


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 28, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful. The 35 mm has some CA (Chromatic Aberration) problems and at f/1.8 will have extremely shallow DOF (even shallower than the 50 mm you have) making it difficult to get everything in focus you want to be in focus, even though the 35 mm can AF.
> ...



They do, what KmH neglected to mention was the very important caveat that what he is talking about is using both lenses for the same framing which will cause you to be closer to your subject with the 35mm 1.8 which will also impact your DOF.  He also neglected to mention that most people shoot wider shots with the 35mm 1.8 and not the same framing as they would with the 50mm 1.8.

In any case, I'm not a fan of the 35mm 1.8 and don't own one.  I do, however, own a 50mm 1.8 and will bring it with me when, or if, Nikon ever releases the D700 or D3s replacement.  I've been waiting for long enough that I just can't convince myself to go ahead and buy the D700 at today's ridiculous prices.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 28, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Ahh ok, i get it now.  I was worried i was living a lie. Haha


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 28, 2011)

I sold my 35 F/1.8, don't miss the evil aberations.


----------

